# Zamkniecie forum na gentoo.pl

## rane

Witam,

Po wielu latach długich rozmów, ostrych negocjacjach, kłótniach, płaczu i rwaniu włosów z głowy, po likwidacji paru kont - i ich posiadaczy, po wzajemnych wyzwiskach, strzelaninach, ddosowaniu i pakietowaniu komputerów, paleniu domów, porywaniu dzieci itp.

UWAGA: (teraz na poważnie)

Doszliśmy do wniosku, że istnienie forum w serwisie gentoo.pl nie ma większego sensu. Było ono znacznie mniejsze od tego tutaj, mniej oficjalne i nie posiadało tak wykwalifikowanych moderatorów jak grupa trzymająca to forum. Wiem, że dla wielu osób jest to zła decyzja, ale jest już ostateczna i nic nie da się zrobić żeby ją odwołać. Uważamy, że oficjalne forum znacznie lepiej zaspokoi potrzeby wszystkich użytkowników, a gromadzenie wiedzy w jednym miejscu jest znacznie lepszym pomysłem niż rozdzielanie jej na kilka mniejszych części.

Liczę, że użytkownicy tego forum z otwartymi rękami przyjmą ludzi, którzy do tej pory korzystali z forum na gentoo.pl, liczę też, że ci drudzy bardzo szybko przyzwyczają się do formuły tego forum i zintegrują z grupą na nim stale przebywającą.

Przypominam też, że żadne informacji z forum na gentoo.pl nie zostały usunięte, po prostu na zawsze zablokowano możliwość dodawania tam nowych postów. Wciąż możecie je przeszukiwać w poszukiwaniu informacji, które kiedyś okazały się dla was przydatne.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## arsen

Sprawa ciągnęła się kawał czasu, z tago co pamiętam wiele razy forum na gentoo.pl wisiało na ostrzu noża ale jakoś zawsze się mu udawało ocaleć.

Osobiście przez większość czasu istnienia forum na gentoo.pl byłem za tym by zostało jedno forum polsko języczne, oficjalne na gentoo.org, z czasem było dla mnie to obojętne, w końcu forum na gentoo.pl było dużo wcześniej jak oficjalne polskie forum na gentoo.org i miałem do niego szacunek (chodzi mi o forum z początków istnienia serwisu gentoo.pl). Jednak w późniejszym czasie poziom forum na gentoo.pl gwałtownie spadł, dziesiątki się dublujących postów, brak porządku i wiele innych czynników. Ostatecznie dziś myśle że dobrze się stało jak się stało.Last edited by arsen on Tue Sep 13, 2005 6:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## szolek

rane mam bynajmniej żal do Ciebie za nieumieszczenie żadnej zmianki o tym fakcie na gentoo.pl. 

Powód jest niemal oczywisty. Ktoś kto udaje się na zamknięte forum nawet nie dostaje żadnej zmianki dopiero tu. Chociaż nie wiem czy wszyscy tu trafią.Last edited by szolek on Tue Sep 13, 2005 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rane

Bez paniki. Pracujemy nad tym.

----------

## sebas86

W sumie to już od dłuższego czasu nie korzystałem z tamtego forum... dublujące się tematy to po prostu makabra, pamiętam raz wpadam i kilka wątków o sterach nvidi, wszystkie niemal z tym samym problemem.

----------

## rane

Dlatego radzę docenić moderację na tym forum i ludzi, którzy poświęcają jej swój wolny czas.

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> W sumie to już od dłuższego czasu nie korzystałem z tamtego forum... dublujące się tematy to po prostu makabra, pamiętam raz wpadam i kilka wątków o sterach nvidi, wszystkie niemal z tym samym problemem.

 

Masz rację. Ale tamto forum miało w sobie urok przuciągania tych mniej zaawansowanych. Ja przed gentoo siedziałęm na fedorze. Ucieszony jak dziecko byłem jak zobaczyłem polaków że mają swoje forum fedory. Równie szybko mój entuzjazm legł w gruzach jak zobaczyłem standardowae odpowiedzi "szukaj w googlach" powtarzające się częściej niż tematy o nvidi na gentoo.pl. W sumie utarło się już tak w życiu że że nieraz mało wiedzący struga ważniaka. Tutaj ż tą dystrybucją jest nieco inaczej. Nie da się mało wiedzieć, sama instalacja gentoo daje wycisk mózgownicy nie mały. Sądze że również jak na tamtym forum tutaj społeczność jest tak samo przyjazna.   :Wink: Last edited by szolek on Wed Sep 14, 2005 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rane

Heh, widać, że nie widziałeś rozmów OpenBSD-owców z nowymi. My jesteśmy MAX przyjaźni i uczynni.

----------

## tdi

tamto forum było nędzne i do niczego się nie nadawało. dostać tam odpowiedź graniczyło z cudem.

tu jest lepiej

----------

## univac^

Teraz tu sie zacznie masakra.

----------

## rane

To zapnijcie pasy.  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Te google to widoczna tendencja, tak jest np. na forum programistycznym warsztatu  :Sad: . Dziesiątki tematów np. o wykrywaniu kolizji i w każdym odsyłanie do google, zamiast wytłumaczyć co i jak - a tak się składa, że większość to czysta teoria, z którą początkujący mają ogromne problemy...

A tak poza to forum jest dość uniwersalne (tym bardziej, że metody stosowane w Gentoo można stosować z powodzeniem w innych dystrybucjach). Właśnie jestem na etapie wykorzystania niektórych możliwości w Debianie (wybaczcie ale jednak za mało miejsca na twardzielu, a i moc obliczeniowa mojego procka też coraz częściej okazuje się zbyt mała do częstego eksperymentowania  :Embarassed: ).

----------

## Drwisz

Wiele razy na forum gentoo.pl pojawiały się sugestie by przekazać prawa moderowania grupy dla lokalnych uzytkowników. I zostały one zignorowane.

Niechcę rozgrzebywać ran. Bo pogrzeb już się odbył i nic nie wskrzesi trupa. Czas zatem natłuścić brody i zasiąść do razem do uczty.  :Smile: 

Mam tylko nadzieję, że można będzie się jakoś dogadać. 

PS. Ignorowanie i nieodpisywanie na wiadomości jest zaprzeczeniem zasad współpracy. Mam nadzieję, że takie sytuacje nie będą się już zdarzały. 

----------

## rane

To może zróbmy jak na onecie: 

[`] [`] [`]

(MSPANC)

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Wydaje mi się ze każde źródło informacji jest cenne i jeżeli tylko można to trzeba wspierać ludzi którzy poświęcają swój wolny czas na tworzenie tego typu rzeczy. Mówienie ze forum na gentoo.pl było absolutnie do bani nie jest prawdą. Sam parę razy korzystałem z tego forum i nie było wcale tak źle. Fakt ze pod względem technicznym ustępowało ono temu forum ale i tam można było znaleźć sporo przydatnych informacji. Mimo wszystko szkoda że forum  gentoo.pl znika. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

Przecież nie znika, wszystkie informacje jakie tam były wciąż są dostępne.

Po prostu chcemy, aby od tej pory wszystko było w jednym miejscu. To sporo ułatwi.

----------

## szolek

No wreście znajoma twarz. Witaj Drwisz!!!

rane mam lepszy pomysł ześwieczkami  :Wink: 

----------

## gaberek

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Wiele razy na forum gentoo.pl pojawiały się sugestie by przekazać prawa moderowania grupy dla lokalnych uzytkowników. I zostały one zignorowane.
> 
> Niechcę rozgrzebywać ran. Bo pogrzeb już się odbył i nic nie wskrzesi trupa. Czas zatem natłuścić brody i zasiąść do razem do uczty. :)
> 
> Mam tylko nadzieję, że można będzie się jakoś dogadać. 
> ...

 

Tez mam taka nadzieje.

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Ignorowanie i nieodpisywanie na wiadomości jest zaprzeczeniem zasad współpracy. Mam nadzieję, że takie sytuacje nie będą się już zdarzały. 
> 
> 

 

Forwardnij mi maile jeszcze raz, ustosunkuje sie osobiscie.

gaber

 [fallow_edit] merguje twoje kolejne posty w odstepie 2 minut do pierwszego.

Czy trzeba bylo pisac az 3 posty  w odstepie 3 minut i robic postcount++ ? ;P 

 *DesGen wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Wydaje mi się ze każde źródło informacji jest cenne i jeżeli tylko można to trzeba wspierać ludzi którzy poświęcają swój wolny czas na tworzenie tego typu rzeczy. Mówienie ze forum na gentoo.pl było absolutnie do bani nie jest prawdą. Sam parę razy korzystałem z tego forum i nie było wcale tak źle. Fakt ze pod względem technicznym ustępowało ono temu forum ale i tam można było znaleźć sporo przydatnych informacji. Mimo wszystko szkoda że forum  gentoo.pl znika. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

W jednym miejscu moze to zle okreslenie. Uzyl bym bardziej okreslenia, zeby stanowilo logiczna calosc.

gaber

 *rane wrote:*   

> To zapnijcie pasy. :)

 

Glowa miedzy kolana, a tlen jest po prawej. :-)

gaber

 [/fallow_edit] 

----------

## Drwisz

 *gaberek wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Drwisz wrote:*   
> 
> PS. Ignorowanie i nieodpisywanie na wiadomości jest zaprzeczeniem zasad współpracy. Mam nadzieję, że takie sytuacje nie będą się już zdarzały. 
> ...

 

Nie jestem pamiętliwy. Po za tym lepiej zacząć od zapominania niż rozpamiętywania.

Pozdrawiam Maciek

----------

## stach

Wiele rozumiem, ale jednego nie rozumiem: 

Nie można było dać tej informacji na gentoo.pl przed zaknięciem forum, lub równolegle z nim? Czyżby ktoś czerpał perwersyjną satysfakcję z irytacji stałych - przyzwyczajonych do tamtego forum - użytkowników ?

I nie za zamknięcie, ale za styl pogrzebu forum na gentoo.pl należa się Nam Wszytskim Jego Dotychczasowym Użytkownikom przeprosiny.

skryscinski

P.S. To było bardzo dobre forum, a wszyscy je tak bez sensu deprecjonujący jego osiągnięcia dają świadecwto zwykłej arogancji. Agrument, że lepiej gromadzić wiedze w jednym miejscu szybciej bym zrozumiał... u fana winzgrozy, a nie linuksa. Wszystko to oczywiście nie podważa uroków Tego forum, z którego osobiście od miesięcy korzystam(łem) równolegle z forum na gentoo.pl

----------

## Poe

witam.

osobiscie nie siedzialem na tamtym forum. od początku tutaj, ale slyszalem co sie tam działo czasami  :Wink:  takze

a) jeszcze razgratulacje dla moderatorów tutejszych

b) sądze ze userzy z gentoo.pl bardzo dobrze sie tu zaaklimatyzują i przyzwyczają do zasad panujących tu

c) podzielą sie ze mną (no dobra, z wami tez ewentualnie) swoją wiedzą

 :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Bako

 *rane wrote:*   

> Heh, widać, że nie widziałeś rozmów OpenBSD-owców z nowymi. My jesteśmy MAX przyjaźni i uczynni.

 

To jest fakt  :Smile: . Tutaj nie ma odsylan do google (na gentoo.pl dostalem -1 pkt za taka "pomoc"  :Wink: ), tylko zawsze jakas madra odpowiedz nawet na najglupsze pytanie  :Smile: . Czasem az te odpowiedzi sa za madre i czlowiekowi samemu wstyd udzielac rad  :Smile:  - czegos takiego nie bylo na gentoo.pl. No ale, tutaj jest bardziej wykwalifikowana kadra, szybsze, bardziej konkretne odpowiedzi i trudniejsze pytania  :Smile: . Jak to mowia, wiecej plusow niz minusow  :Wink: 

ps. univac^ to ty z #gentoo-pl ? - dalej gracie Q3 Western ?  :Smile: . Daaawno mnie tam u Was nie bylo.

----------

## karol

I bardzo dobrze się stało...

Teraz jest jedno forum co na pewno pomoże scentralizować cala społeczność...

Jak pisał tdi... tamto forum było daleko w tyle...

cheers

----------

## Criss-PL

Ja tam dodam swój skromny głosik i powiem tylko, że miło by było gdyby forum na gentoo.pl znowu działało.

Może nie jest to już możliwe - a szkoda -, ale warto by było rozważyć opcję jego reaktywacji...

Wiem taże, że to forum miało swoje wady - te same posty, ale przecież to można było by jakość rozwiażać...

Jednak nikt nie zaprzeczy, że najwiekszym "+" tamtego forum był polski jezyk... Jeśli wpsiałeś np.: "ATI"; w wyszukiwarce gentoo.pl tp dostawales wszystkie posty i każdy był w naszym ojczystym języku... A tu - już kilka razy trafił mi sie hiszpański... Doadam tylko, że znalezienie czegoś tutaj to jest dopiero poezja...

Mówcie co chcecie ja jestem zastary dobrym gentoo.pl

Jeśli jednak tak zwana "rada wyższych" tak bardzo pragnie sciągnąć wszystkich na gentoo.org to bardzo prosze...

----------

## rane

Otwarcie forum na nowo jest niemożliwe. 

A co do wyszukiwarki to w tej też możesz szukać tylko w polskich postach, zapoznaj się z całym interfejsem [1].

Na pewno minusem tamtego forum był brak informacji po angielsku, gdy nie znalazło się ich w języku polskim. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

----------

## raaf

witam!

i bardzo dobrze sie stalo, tamto forum w sumie bylo slabe. juz od bardzo dawna z niego nie korzystalem tylko na samym poczatku, kiedy jeszcze nic na temat gentoo niewiedzialem (a i tak wiecej informacji odnajdywalem na tym forum i na oficjalnej stronie gentoo). ale teraz juz troche wiem  :Wink:  wiec... w kazdym razie jak ktos chce otworzyc nowe forum to ponoc yahoo wchodzi na nasz rynek.  :Wink:  poza tym tutaj klimat jest duzo fajniejszy i byl juz zlot w krakowie (wlasnie uzytkownikow TEGO forum, a nie tamtego), .. i bylo fajnie. zapraszamy uzytkownikow tamtego formu do nas  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## psycepa

no trzeba przyznac ze wyszukiwarka na tym forum nie jest doskonala, np mnostwo razy mialem tak ze wpisalem jakies haslo do wyszukiwania, i np przy zaznaczeniu "All Available" nie dostawalem zadnych wynikow a przy zaznaczeniu Polish wypluwalo kilka stron, 

o quickSearch juz nawet nie wpomne  :Smile: 

ale ogolnie "te" lepsze od "tamtego"... :Smile: 

----------

## rane

To dlatego, że quick search nie wyszukuje w forach narodowych i w off the wall. Aby wyszukiwać w tych forach należy skorzystać z https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## Criss-PL

rane... Dzieki za info... Napewno pomoże mi to w szykaniu postów...

Pozdrawiam...

PS:Szkoda, że polskie gentoo juz nie bedzie "aktualizowane"... Mile spedzałem na nim czas...

----------

## qermit

 *rane wrote:*   

> To dlatego, że quick search nie wyszukuje w forach narodowych i w off the wall. Aby wyszukiwać w tych forach należy skorzystać z https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php 

 to już gdzieś było na tym forum - nawet niedawno chyba

----------

## rane

I nawet ja to pisałem. Tylko nie pamiętam gdzie.  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Wiem że mołiłem rane że już ja przynajmniej kończe z tym tematem. Jedną wspaniałą ideą omawianego forum były oklaski i piny. Forum elektrodu ma również podobną idee i jest oparte na phpBB. Chociaż domyślam się że wprowadzenie podobnych technik na tym forum może być wręcz nie możliwe jednak rozwiązało by to parę problemów. Zwłaszcza w sytuacjach z nowymi. A skoro o tym mowa oklask dla ciebie.

----------

## rane

Heh, moderatorzy i admini ciężko pracują nad przeróbką na UTF-8 i nową wyszukiwarką, potem pewnie klikną nowe metody oceniania.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

